

What Should Congress Do? Plot Your Response - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/07/29/us/politics/20110729-debt-matrix.html

======
hsmyers
Since the financial state of the country lies firmly in the hands of congress,
maybe what they should do is get off of there posteriors and take care of
business. They look funny on the floor rolling about and screaming---as they
have since election. And George Wills has the temerity to accuse Obama of
throwing a tantrum---perhaps the overload of such behavior has broken his
ability to distinguish.

